# Highway Cops are a special breed of crazy



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey, I've got 3 unsecured hinky subjects....let me crawl underneath their vehicle. Great video on an interdiction stop....but wish he had some backup.





Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Mexicans, driving a rental car with California plates, going to New York, from Arkansas.. yeah, let’s crawl under the vehicle!


----------



## cagekicker33 (Feb 16, 2013)

DPH1992 said:


> Mexicans, driving a rental car with California plates, going to New York, from Arkansas.. yeah, let’s crawl under the vehicle!


reminds me of the trooper from new mexico who was shot and killed by a cartel member while making a stop by himself


----------

